# Stallworth gets 30 days



## specialpatrolgroup (Jan 16, 2009)

Guess murdering someone while intoxicated isnt as bad as it used to be. I hope the family sues and he looses his ***(ets).


----------



## Andrew Bremseth (Aug 1, 2007)

Saw that and can't believe it.......Driving drunk and killing someone and you get 30 days...something is wrong there. :eyeroll:


----------



## 9manfan (Oct 22, 2008)

The way I understood it, the family reached a settlement with him and he pleads guilty to manslaughter, he gets 30 days, what a joke, I guess money talks,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## specialpatrolgroup (Jan 16, 2009)

I hadent herd anything about the settlement yet, but normally the cival trial takes place after the criminal trial, like what happened wtih OJ, he won the criminal trial, lost the cival trial, and lost all his money due to losing the cival trial.


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

It has been reported on ESPN that they already reached an agreement with the family on a settlement. THat was done before the plea deal. I wonder if the family had to sign off on the plea agreement? It would be interesting to know the exact terms of the settlement.


----------



## 9manfan (Oct 22, 2008)

djleye said:


> It has been reported on ESPN that they already reached an agreement with the family on a settlement. THat was done before the plea deal. I wonder if the family had to sign off on the plea agreement? It would be interesting to know the exact terms of the settlement.


Lots of $$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$


----------



## TK33 (Aug 12, 2008)

it has also been reported that Stallworth was a model defendant and fully cooperated from day one. Not sticking up for him and the sentence is light, money bought him freedom. We'll see what Goodell does.


----------



## ImpalaSSpeed96 (Aug 25, 2008)

They also said it looks like he will get 24 months of house arrest, 1000 hours of community service and a possible life loss of his driving priveledges.


----------



## Gildog (Jan 30, 2007)

Heard an attorney explain on talk radio that it's almost always in the victim's best financial interest if a high wage earner keeps his ability to earn that wage...so he will get to keep playing football and earning the $$$ so as to pay the victim's family.

He will likely get 8 game suspension from NFL, maybe longer but don't count on it.

JUSTICE has a lot of gray in it...


----------



## specialpatrolgroup (Jan 16, 2009)

I guess that the situation is kind fuzzy, he was drunk, and going 10 mph over the speed limit, but the guy he killed ran out in front of him to try catching a bus or something like that. They said prosocuters would have a hard time if it went to trial. If he wasnt drunk and speeding who knows if he would have seen any time. I am sure there are details still missing.


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

It came out that he has a ban from the NFL right now. No time limit set on it at this point.


----------



## Gooseguy10 (Oct 10, 2006)

It is a good thing he didn't kill a dog or something, then he would have had to serve 2 years!


----------

